# suche RDA für horde



## lieharn (8. März 2012)

Suche Rolle für Horde Seite.
Server ist erstmal egal und gegen eine Startschub hab ich auch nix 

PN an mich für die mail-adresse...


----------



## Galaxus2012 (8. März 2012)

DIe Rolle der Auferstehung erhälst du morgen früh  

Gruß Galaxus


----------

